# Please....i need your help!



## JOE LOUIS (Feb 22, 2012)

All, 

Today my GSD Piper's fate is going to be decided today in court . If you have a facebook, can you please go to her page here Save Piper | Facebook

By doing this, our voices will be heard to those who want to put dogs down unjustly. Thank you in advance. 

Best Regards,

Joe Louis Medina


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

best of luck for today.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad you found The Lexus Project. I was going to refer you to them. I have had the honor of meeting their founder and look forward to working with them next time they are in CT. You have managed to find one of the best legal teams for this matter. I wish you luck. Hopefully someday we will revise our archaic laws regarding dogs.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that Piper gets a break, wishing you both the best.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd just like to wish you good luck. Hope all goes well
_________________
Sue


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

gud luck!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Best of luck!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have cross posted your request on my FB page. I do hope this is resolved sanely.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

keep us posted hon. best to you.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Wishing you a favourable outcome.


----------



## JOE LOUIS (Feb 22, 2012)

Well Piper was awarded her life back!! The prosecutor and supposed Vic wanted Piper to be euthanized. The prosecutor tried many times over. I want to thank Christiana Dijkman forom The Lexus project. Piper's Atty. I can't believe how dog haters can put an act in court. The judge was fair and just. Again thx all for ur support!!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm glad the judge was fair.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Good for Piper!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm very happy to hear this! She deserves another chance!


----------



## britchick (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so glad that you were able to get your dog released!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wonderful news!
I did go to the Save Piper FB.
I'm so glad that you got your dog back.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbup:yes yes! thank God! phew! enjoy and cherish ur baby!


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent, glad everything worked out!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

JOE LOUIS said:


> All,
> 
> Today my GSD Piper's fate is going to be decided today in court . If you have a facebook, can you please go to her page here Save Piper | Facebook
> 
> ...


I missed it - what did piper do to land in court?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> I missed it - what did piper do to land in court?



From the look of the FB page, Piper, got out of a fenced in area and attacked a JRT walking down the road..I think?

Looks like the judge decided not to have the dog put to sleep, but instead the dog has to be spayed and attend OB classes and the owners (OP?) were fined.

Glad the dog gets a second chance at least, is all I'm going to say about it.

ETA: went back and found the first post on their FB page. They just got the dog, left the dog unattended in a fenced in area in their yard and the dog got out, bite the JRT and jumped on the JRT owners back and left some scratches.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> From the look of the FB page, Piper, got out of a fenced in area and attacked a JRT walking down the road..I think?
> 
> Looks like the judge decided not to have the dog put to sleep, but instead the dog has to be spayed and attend OB classes and the owners (OP?) were fined.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That had to be tough on everyone involved, I'm sure.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad that Piper won! congratulations.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Congrats on the release of Piper. Although how did Piper get out? How long was Piper out and running around?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad the dog is getting another chance... but I'm sure there won't be any second chances! I wouldn't leave her alone anymore!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

chelle said:


> Glad the dog is getting another chance... but I'm sure there won't be any second chances! I wouldn't leave her alone anymore!


I so agree with ya. No real information how the dog got out or how long it was alone or even how long it was out. I know my fur babies stay inside unless I go outside with them. No exceptions.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I donated $10 (all I could afford this close to the end of the month).

How about you?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

guitarest said:


> I so agree with ya. No real information how the dog got out or how long it was alone or even how long it was out. I know my fur babies stay inside unless I go outside with them. No exceptions.


I am a little surprised by the tone of the thread here. I am glad the owners have another chance for their newly rescued dog. I am caught aback at least some by the dog being left alone, escaping the area, attacking another dog AND jumping on a woman's back. This is not cool. 

OP, I'm sure you will properly contain the dog now so as to not have to go back to court to defend you or her. 

In the original post, OP made mention of defense against "dogs put down unjustly." Now, I will say, there is often kneejerk reaction after an incident, but this dog DID do some harm to another dog and a human being.

I won't be donating. Sorry.

I am hoping the best for Piper and hope you can contain and train her so nothing like this happens again. I doubt she'd win a second court case.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes Piper got out. But why was the JRT running around off leash as well?

They had Piper for 2 hours and had left her in what they thought was proper containment while they went to get supplies for their new dog- who they took from owners who refused to do the right thing and properly contain her to begin with. 

Some dogs are natural escape artists, I know because I have one now. I am sure they learned from this mistake but to completely blame Piper, when the JRT SHOULD have been properly contained as well, is just unfair.

I am glad she was spared and they get the chance to give Piper a new life.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Yes Piper got out. But why was the JRT running around off leash as well?
> 
> They had Piper for 2 hours and had left her in what they thought was proper containment while they went to get supplies for their new dog- who they took from owners who refused to do the right thing and properly contain her to begin with.
> 
> ...


I hadn't caught that the JRT was offleash. 

Just to play devil's advocate here, if I had just gotten a dog two hours prior, I would NOT have left that dog alone. Someone would've been left to stay with the dog or I would've taken it with me. Knowing the former owners "couldn't contain the dog" would've been a real red flag to me that it couldn't be left alone.

I don't like that there was a human involved who sustained injuries, even if they were minimal.

I am also glad she was spared and my only hope here is that Joe can provide the love, care and containment that this dog needs!


----------



## iwantmySAMMIEback (Jan 20, 2012)

*Zack the abandoned dog*

This is about ZACK the dog who was left for
dead and ZOE the neighbor
who cared for him. It is so hard to tell it again
but maybe there will
be closure. What is closure ? Good question..
ZACK was a beautiful dog
who loved all people. Unfortunately when his
owner was evicted he was
doomed....left to die in the backyard. Zoe was
unaware the neighbor
was gone. But was most concerned about ZACK.
She walked to the
backyard and what did she find? A once
beautiful dog all skin and
bones....no food or water. And piles of black
diarrhea everywhere. She
quickly provided water and reassured him to
trust her. She would take
care of him. And that is exactly what she did.
She immediately ran out
the backyard and asked neighbors to help her get
him some food. Some
helped and others did not want to get involved.
They would tell her to
call THE POUND. She would not hear of it. ZOE
was unemployed. So she
would rake leaves to buy him dog food. And she
did once per week. She
started feeding him three small meals a day. His
stomach had shrunk so
much. Even though he was bad off he was so
excited to see ZOE each
time she came. She sat with him while he ate. He
was funny he would
eat a little then turn around to make sure she
was still there.
He improved and soon she started walking him.
Eventually someone
called Animal Control. She knew it was inevitable.
She talked Animal
Control out of taking him. They said he had 72
hours. She contacted
German Shepherd Rescue. They were to get
ZACK the next morning.
Instead someone had OTHER plans for his life.
The people who abandoned
him came back and called Animal Control. They
took poor ZACK
AND EUTHANIZED HIM BEFORE 5 OCLOCK THE
VERY SAME DAY. - IF YOU HADNT
GUESSED IT....I AM ZOE WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY
DID THEY KILL HIM ? FOR
NO REASON ...THATS WHY. THE LAWS NEED TO
BE CHANGED. PLEASE FEEL FREE
TO SHARE MY BLOG. THIS IS MY FIRST BLOG. A
TRUE STORY.
we are their VOICE


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I honestly don't know if the original owners "couldn't" or "wouldn't" properly contain her. I spent sometime on the FB page the other night and the story was they took her because she was running around the countryside and people had threatened to shoot her. The original owner's were incredibly irresponsible either way.

The woman who got scratched did so when she interfered in the fight and scooped up the JRT and then turned her back. Piper jumped up and scratched her back in the process. It doesn't sound like Piper so much "attacked" the woman as she was trying to get to the JRT. Any sane person knows you don't jump into the middle of a dogfight. Heck, I got bit BAD last year, breaking up Dharma and my old foster Tessa because I jumped in and did not break them up properly. Dogs without proper training will also jump up to see what a person is holding. It is why I absolutely cringe when people come into the dog park holding small children. 

It was the perfect storm of events so to speak and doesn't make Piper vicious. Once again a GSD gets blamed and labeled when there was more than enough blame to go around, for EVERYONE involved. 

I do agree with you that the dog should not have been left home alone or even outside. Unfortunately, not everyone is as knowledgeable about dogs and their behavior as people who visit dog forums on a regular basis. Hopefully the OP is going to become the owner this dog deserves and needs now. And hopefully that owner of the JRT learned something about dogs as well and will also keep hers contained from here on out but I doubt it.


----------



## iwantmySAMMIEback (Jan 20, 2012)

m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-7JeS1fjt6Q&v=-7JeS1fjt6Q&gl=US


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

DharmasMom said:


> I honestly don't know if the original owners "couldn't" or "wouldn't" properly contain her. I spent sometime on the FB page the other night and the story was they took her because she was running around the countryside and people had threatened to shoot her. The original owner's were incredibly irresponsible either way.
> 
> The woman who got scratched did so when she interfered in the fight and scooped up the JRT and then turned her back. Piper jumped up and scratched her back in the process. It doesn't sound like Piper so much "attacked" the woman as she was trying to get to the JRT. Any sane person knows you don't jump into the middle of a dogfight. Heck, I got bit BAD last year, breaking up Dharma and my old foster Tessa because I jumped in and did not break them up properly. Dogs without proper training will also jump up to see what a person is holding. It is why I absolutely cringe when people come into the dog park holding small children.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> ... It was the perfect storm of events so to speak and doesn't make Piper vicious. Once again a GSD gets blamed and labeled when there was more than enough blame to go around, for EVERYONE involved.
> 
> I do agree with you that the dog should not have been left home alone or even outside. Unfortunately, not everyone is as knowledgeable about dogs and their behavior as people who visit dog forums on a regular basis. Hopefully the OP is going to become the owner this dog deserves and needs now. And hopefully that owner of the JRT learned something about dogs as well and will also keep hers contained from here on out but I doubt it.


I want the best for Piper. Looking forward to pics, actually.  I imagine the JRT owner just acted on instinct and likely, her instincts weren't too spot on. I know I jumped in a stupid dog squabble recently, knowing better, but I did anyway.

So, c'mon, Joe, let's see some pics of Piper settled and happy at home!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Hunther's Dad said:


> I donated $10 (all I could afford this close to the end of the month).
> 
> *How about you?*


Nothing, I don't believe in paying other people for their mistakes. The full burden money wise should be on the owners. Courts make payment plans, so there is no need for people to donate money. I'll save my money for dogs who actually need it.



chelle said:


> I am a little surprised by the tone of the thread here. I am glad the owners have another chance for their newly rescued dog. I am caught aback at least some by the dog being left alone, escaping the area, attacking another dog AND jumping on a woman's back. This is not cool.
> 
> OP, I'm sure you will properly contain the dog now so as to not have to go back to court to defend you or her.
> 
> ...


I don't think that the dog should be put down. She's not mean or out to eat anyone, BUT, the owners are responsible for their dogs behavior. Hopefully they have learned something from this and know better now.



DharmasMom said:


> Yes Piper got out. But why was the JRT running around off leash as well?
> 
> 
> *I am glad she was spared and they get the chance to give Piper a new life.*


The ONLY thing the owners of the JRT were responsible for would be having an unleashed dog. The dog running loose doesn't excuse the injuries the JRT or the owner of the JRT got, regardless of their own circumstances.

And I agree, hopefully from here on out they wont have this problem again.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I really think that the continuing education of "POSITIVE CONTAINMENT" teach your dog(s) independent time to reduce the chance of flight when stressed (jumping fences or through windows). Crate Train, crate train, crate train. It's not a "you're a bad dog, go to your crate".....


I have to admit that I am biased against JRTs. I live in an area of acres of high density housing with Breed Ban Rules and Weight Limitations. I have not met a single JRT that lives in my area that is living in the correct environment or is being used to it's potential as a working dog. 
Or, living with the correct role in it's household.
They do however do meet the criteria of not being a GSD, Rottie, Pitty, or too big to live in a town home or apartment.
The result being that I see quite a few that are D/A, Resource Guardy, and prone to compulsive behaviors.
And, yes I own a JRT mix. She's a snot sometimes.

I believe that one our forum members has a couple but they live in on a ranch. That is the thriving environment for these dogs.

I also live in an area where it is apparently ok to let little dogs walk without leashes or just open the front door and let them out because they are little dogs.
Nonsense. I agree with the perfect storm of this situation.
I have put my foot to a small dog's head that charged my GSD while on a walk because I know, that I own a GSD. It will automatically be deemed the aggressor by ignorant witnessess.
Even if the JRT was on a leash, was it a flexi-lead? My dog has been struck by a dauschund fifteen feet away from it's owner while "on a leash"
I am sincerely happy that Piper has not been euthanized. It was not the best situation in any case.


----------

